# Medion Nas Medion Life P89635 (MD 86803)



## Laza (22. Juli 2013)

Habe an meinem Router den Aldi Nas hängen funktioniert soweit gut.Nun habe ich meinen Pc erneuert und scheinbar hat die Intstallations DVD nen Schaden.Und bei Medion Support gibts nur nen Linux Source Code zum runterladen.
Gibts andere Software mit ich wieder an meine Daten komme und die die gleiche bzw ähnliche Funktionen hat??

Das Original hiess Medion Nas Tool .

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. Juli 2013)

mach dir keinen stress!!!
die brauchst du nicht!!!
verbinde dich auf deinen router, such die ip von deinem nas und gib die  dann im Ie oder firefox ein und schon kannst wieder damit arbeiten.

Und falls Du ein Netzlaufwerk mit dem NAS gemacht hast?

würde ich nicht machen, weil bei jeden start deines rechners du den NAS  aus dem sleep holst, was nicht sein muss...( netzwerklaufwerke frägt der  rechner in dem moment ab deswegen weckst du dann deinen NAS)
geh einfach unter netzwerk da findest dein NAS rechte maus auf den NAS Verknüpfung Senden an Desktop und das wars...
und immer dann wenn was machen willst per samba kannst dirket auf das Icon von Nas klicken und deine Ordner sind da...
tipp: zum befüllen des NAS würde ich immer ein FTP Programm nehmen zb. rushftp
einfach mal Google nehmen.

Und falls Du doch die Cd willst sag bescheid.
Nas CD von Medion
Passend für 
MD 86517,MD 86407,MD 86587,MD 86769,MD 86803,MD 86805
könnte ich Dir dann wo hochladen


----------



## Laza (22. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tip probiere ich aus.


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Juli 2013)

no Prob. Und wie geschrieben, falls Du die CD doch haben willst sag bescheid.
dann bekommste die als iso datei


----------



## Laza (23. Juli 2013)

so habe das nun mal ausprobiert.wenn ich im Router menü auf den Nas klicke oder die dort stehende IP im Browser eingebe versucht er sich zu verbinden ,aber bei beiden Varianten bricht er er nach gewisser Zeit ab.Mit der Fehlermeldung Zeitüberschreitung .
Das Laufwerk scheint aber zu funktionieren Wiedergabe auf anderen Geräten problemlos möglich.Nur bei meinen Netzwerklaufwerken auf dem Pc finde ich nix.Kennst du zufällig ne Seite wo es ne Anleitung für Laien gibt um das in
Windows 7 einzubinden oder weisst sonst noch nen Tipp


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Juli 2013)

ne, da kann ich ned helfen.

NAS-SERVER.ISO | PutLocker

Das ist die CD als *iso


----------



## Laza (23. Juli 2013)

Mit was brennt man die am besten.ImageBurn sagt er kennt das nicht.

und vielen Dank noch mal für deine Mühe


----------



## DerLachs (24. Juli 2013)

Versuch es mal mit dem CDBurner XP.


----------



## Laza (24. Juli 2013)

Jo nun hat alles geklappt.
Vielen Dank an euch beide habt mir sehr geholfen.


Problem gelöst


----------



## spookymulderx (8. Februar 2015)

hi 

könnte einer die cd nochmal online stellen


----------



## sandisandman (3. Mai 2015)

spookymulderx schrieb:


> hi
> 
> könnte einer die cd nochmal online stellen



Schau mal hier:

Produktinformation - MEDION Deutschland


----------

